# Songs and Lyrics



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2017)

Post a song with the lyrics. 


Don't you ever, don't you ever
Stop being dandy, showing me you're handsome
Don't you ever, don't you ever
Stop being dandy, showing me you're handsome

Prince Charming
Prince Charming
Ridicule is nothing to be scared of
Don't you ever, don't you ever
Stop being dandy, showing me you're handsome

Don't you ever, don't you ever
Lower yourself, forgetting all your standards
Don't you ever, don't you ever
Lower yourself, forgetting all your standards

Prince Charming
Prince Charming
Ridicule is nothing to be scared of
Don't you ever, don't you ever
Stop being dandy, showing me you're handsome

Silk or leather or a feather
Respect yourself and all of those around you
Silk or leather or a feather
Respect yourself and all of those around you

Don't you ever, don't you ever
Lower yourself, forgetting all your standards
Don't you ever, don't you ever
Lower yourself, forgetting all your standards


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm the dandy highwayman
Whom you're too scared to mention
I spend my cash
On looking flash
And grabbing your attention
The devil take your stereo
And your record collection
The way you look, you'll qualify
For next year's old age pension!

Stand and deliver
Your money or your life
Hoh!

Try to use a mirror
Not a bullet or a knife
Hoh!

I'm the dandy highwayman
So sick of easy fashion
The clumsy boots, peekaboo roots
That people think so dashing
So what's the point of robbery
When nothing is worth taking?
It's kind of tough to tell a scruff
The big mistake he's making

Stand and deliver
Your money or your life
Hoh!

Try to use a mirror
Not a bullet or a knife
Hoh!

And even though you fool your soul
Your conscience will be mine
All mine

We're the dandy highwaymen
So tired of excuses
Of deep meaning philosophies
Where only showbiz loses
We're the dandy highwaymen
And here's our invitation
Throw your safety overboard
And join our insect nation!

Stand and deliver
Your money or your life
Hoh!

Try to use a mirror
Not a bullet or a knife
Hoh!

Even though you fool your soul
Your conscience will be mine
All mine


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2017)

"Never Going Back Again"

She broke down and let me in
Made me see where I've been
Been down one time
Been down two times
I'm never going back again
You don't know what it means to win
Come down and see me again
Been down one time
Been down two times
I'm never going back again


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2017)

"Wonderful Tonight"

It's late in the evening; she's wondering what clothes to wear.
She puts on her make-up and brushes her long blonde hair.
And then she asks me, "Do I look all right?"
And I say, "Yes, you look wonderful tonight."

We go to a party and everyone turns to see
This beautiful lady that's walking around with me.
And then she asks me, "Do you feel all right?"
And I say, "Yes, I feel wonderful tonight."

I feel wonderful because I see
The love light in your eyes.
And the wonder of it all
Is that you just don't realize how much I love you.

It's time to go home now and I've got an aching head,
So I give her the car keys and she helps me to bed.
And then I tell her, as I turn out the light,
I say, "My darling, you were wonderful tonight.
Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight."


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)

"Fortress Around Your Heart"

Under the ruins of a walled city
Crumbling towers and beams of yellow light
No flags of truce, no cries of pity
The siege guns have been pounding through the night
It took a day to build the city
We walked through its streets in the afternoon
As I returned across the fields I'd known
I recognized the walls that I'd once made
I had to stop in my tracks for fear
Of walking on the mines I'd laid

And if I built this fortress around your heart
Encircled you in trenches and barbed wire
Then let me build a bridge
For I cannot fill the chasm
And let me set the battlements on fire

Then I went off to fight some battle
That I'd invented inside my head
Away so long for years and years
You probably thought or even wished that I was dead
While the armies are all sleeping
Beneath the tattered flag we'd made
I had to stop in my tracks for fear
Of walking on the mines I'd laid

And if I built this fortress around your heart
Encircled you in trenches and barbed wire
Then let me build a bridge
For I cannot fill the chasm
And let me set the battlements on fire

This prison has now become your home
A sentence you seem prepared to pay
It took a day to build the city
We walked through its streets in the afternoon
As I returned across the lands I'd known
I recognized the fields where I'd once played
I had to stop in my tracks for fear
Of walking on the mines I'd laid

And if I built this fortress around your heart
Encircled you in trenches and barbed wire
Then let me build a bridge
For I cannot fill the chasm
And let me set the battlements on fire


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 14, 2017)

Worlds shortest song.


*"Her Majesty"*
Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl
But she doesn't have a lot to say
Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl
But she changes from day to day

I want to tell her that I love her a lot
But I gotta get a bellyful of wine
Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl
Someday I'm going to make her mine, oh yeah
Someday I'm going to make her mine


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 14, 2017)

_For educational purposes only._


She came from Providence,
the one in Rhode Island
Where the old world shadows hang
heavy in the air
She packed her hopes and dreams
like a refugee
Just as her father came across the sea

She heard about a place people were smilin'
They spoke about the red man's way,
how they loved the land
And they came from everywhere
to the Great Divide
Seeking a place to stand
or a place to hide

Down in the crowded bars,
out for a good time,
Can't wait to tell you all,
what it's like up there
And they called it paradise
I don't know why
Somebody laid the mountains low
while the town got high

Then the chilly winds blew down
Across the desert
through the canyons of the coast,
to the Malibu
Where the pretty people play,
hungry for power
to light their neon way
give them things to do

Some rich men came and raped the land,
Nobody caught 'em
Put up a bunch of ugly boxes,
and Jesus people bought 'em
'nd they called it paradise
The place to be
They watched the hazy sun, sinking in the sea

You can leave it all behind and sail to Lahaina
just like the missionaries did, so many years ago
They even brought a neon sign: "Jesus is coming"
Brought the white man's burden down
Brought the white man's reign

Who will provide the grand design?
What is yours and what is mine?
'Cause there is no more new frontier
We have got to make it here

We satisfy our endless needs and
justify our bloody deeds,
in the name of destiny
and in the name of God

And you can see them there,
On Sunday morning
They stand up and sing about
what it's like up there
They call it paradise
I don't know why
You call someplace paradise,
kiss it goodbye


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2017)

*Let Me Be Your Pirate - Nena*

It's time to take you with me
On all the seven seas
We'll sail until the edge of time
The moon will keep us company

It's time to make the flight now
The skies are clear for take off
This longing has me calling your name
All our money's just to play this game

For you I'd do those crazy things and I'd
Lay the world down at your feet and I'd
Catch the falling stars from heaven, all this
Only to kiss you just one time

It's time to take you with me
Down all the endless highways
We'll run until the edge of time
The moon will keep us company


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Worlds shortest song.
> 
> 
> *"Her Majesty"*
> ...



I'm a huge Beatles fan, it's hard to fund authentic real Beatles songs nowadays on youtube. Great song.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> _For educational purposes only._
> 
> 
> She came from Providence,
> ...



Pretty great lyrics !


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Let Me Be Your Pirate - Nena*
> 
> It's time to take you with me
> On all the seven seas
> ...



My favorite lyrics are relationship ones. Love is a universal language eh.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2017)

*The Voice - Moody Blues*

Won't you take me back to school?
I need to learn the golden rule.
Won't you lay it on the line?
I need to hear it just one more time.

Oh, won't you tell me again?
Oh, can you feel it?
Oh, won't you tell me again tonight?

Each and every heart it seems,
Is bounded by a world of dreams.
Each and every rising sun,
Is greeted by a lonely one.

Oh, won't you tell me again?
Oh, can you feel it?
Oh, won't you tell me again tonight?

Cause out on the ocean of life my love.
There's so many storms we must rise above.
Can you hear the spirit calling, as it's carried across the waves?
You're already falling it's calling you back to face the music.
And the song that is coming through.
You're already falling the one that it's calling is you.

Make a promise, take a vow.
And trust your feelings, it easy now.
Understand The Voice within.
And feel a change already beginning.

Oh, won't you tell me again?
Oh, can you feel it?
Oh, won't you tell me again tonight? Tonight?

Oh, won't you tell me again?
Oh, can you feel it?
Oh, won't you tell me again tonight? Tonight.

And how many words have I got to say?
And how many times will it be this way?
With your arms around the future and your back up against the past.
You're already falling it's calling you on to face the music.
And the song that is coming through.
You're already falling the one that it's calling is you.

Each and every heart it seems,
Is bounded by a world of dreams.
Each and every rising sun,
Is greeted by, a lonely, lonely one.

Won't you tell me again?
Oh, can you feel it?
Oh, won't you tell me again tonight?
(repeats)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2017)

*Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues*

Nights in white satin
Never reaching the end
Letters I've written
Never meaning to send

Beauty I'd always missed
With these eyes before
Just what the truth is
I can't say any more

'Cause I love you
Yes I love you
Oh how I love you

Gazing at people, some hand in hand
Just what I'm going through they can't understand
Some try to tell me, thoughts they cannot defend
Just what you want to be, you will be in the end

And I love you
Yes I love you
Oh how I love you
Oh how I love you

Nights in white satin
Never reaching the end
Letters I've written
Never meaning to send

Beauty I've always missed
With these eyes before
Just what the truth is
I can't say any more

'Cause I love you
Yes I love you
Oh how I love you
Oh how I love you
'Cause I love you
Yes I love you
Oh how I love you
Oh how I love you


*LATE LAMENT*
Breathe deep the gathering gloom,
Watch lights fade from every room.
Bedsitter people look back and lament,
Another day's useless energy spent.
Impassioned lovers wrestle as one,
Lonely man cries for love and has none.
New mother picks up and suckles her son,
Senior citizens wish they were young.
Cold hearted orb that rules the night,
Removes the colours from our sight.
Red is grey and yellow white,
But we decide which is right.
And which is an illusion???


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 14, 2017)

*This Woman's Work - Kate Bush*

Pray God you can cope
I stand outside this woman's work
This woman's world
Ooh, it's hard on the man
Now his part is over
Now starts the craft of the father

I know you have a little life in you yet
I know you have a lot of strength left
I know you have a little life in you yet
I know you have a lot of strength left

I should be crying, but I just can't let it show
I should be hoping, but I can't stop thinking

Of all the things I should've said
That I never said
All the things we should've done
Though we never did
All the things I should've given
But I didn't
Oh, darling, make it go
Make it go away

Give me these moments back
Give them back to me
Give me that little kiss
Give me your hand

(I know you have a little life in you yet)
(I know you have a lot of strength left)
(I know you have a little life in you yet)
(I know you have a lot of strength left)

I should be crying, but I just can't let it show
I should be hoping, but I can't stop thinking

Of all the things we should've said
That we never said
All the things we should've done
Though we never did
All the things that you needed from me
All the things that you wanted for me
All the things that I should've given
But I didn't
Oh, darling, make it go away
Just make it go away now


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)

Girl, I'm in love with you
This ain't the honeymoon
Past the infatuation phase
Right in the thick of love
At times we get sick of love
It seems like we argue everyday

I know I misbehaved
And you made your mistakes
And we both still got room left to grow
And though love sometimes hurts
I still put you first
And we'll make this thing work
But I think we should take it slow

We're just ordinary people
We don't know which way to go
Cuz we're ordinary people
Maybe we should take it slow
This time we'll take it slow
This time we'll take it slow

This ain't a movie no
No fairy tale conclusion ya'll
It gets more confusing everyday
Sometimes it's heaven sent
Then we head back to hell again
We kiss then we make up on the way

I hang up you call
We rise and we fall
And we feel like just walking away
As our love advances
We take second chances
Though it's not a fantasy
I Still want you to stay

We're just ordinary people
We don't know which way to go
Cuz we're ordinary people
Maybe we should take it slow
This time we'll take it slow
This time we'll take it slow

Take it slow
Maybe we'll live and learn
Maybe we'll crash and burn
Maybe you'll stay, maybe you'll leave,
maybe you'll return
Maybe another fight
Maybe we won't survive
But maybe we'll grow
We never know baby you and I

We're just ordinary people
We don't know which way to go
Cuz we're ordinary people
Maybe we should take it slow


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)

"Things We Said Today"

You say you will love me
If I have to go
You'll be thinking of me
Somehow I will know
Someday when I'm lonely
Wishing you weren't so far away
Then I will remember
Things we said today

You say you'll be mine, girl
Till the end of time
These days such a kind girl
Seems so hard to find
Someday when we're dreaming
Deep in love, not a lot to say
Then we will remember
Things we said today

Me, I'm just the lucky kind
Love to hear you say that love is luck
And though we may be blind
Love is here to stay and that's enough

To make you mine, girl
Be the only one
Love me all the time, girl
We'll go on and on
Someday when we're dreaming
Deep in love, not a lot to say
Then we will remember
Things we said today

Me, I'm just the lucky kind
Love to hear you say that love is luck
Though we may be blind
Love is here to stay and that's enough

To make you mine, girl
Be the only one
Love me all the time, girl
We'll go on and on
Someday when we're dreaming
Deep in love, not a lot to say
Then we will remember
Things we said today


----------



## Boss (Apr 14, 2017)

"Annabel Lee"

by S. Nicks  & E.A. Poe

It was many and many a year ago
In a kingdom by the sea
That a maiden lived
Whom you may know
By the name of Annabel Lee

This maiden, she lived
With no other thought
Than to love and be loved by me

She was a child and I was a child
In this kingdom by the sea
We loved with a love
That was more than a love
I and my Annabel Lee

With a love that the winged
Angels of heaven
They coveted her and me

And the moon never beams
Without bringing me dreams
And the sun never shines
But I see the bright eyes
I lie down by the side

The angels, not half
So happy in heaven
Went envying her and me
That was the reason as all men know
In this kingdom by the sea

That the wind came out
Of the cloud that night
Killing my, my Annabel Lee

And the moon never beams
Without bringing me dreams
And the sun never shines
But I see the bright eyes
I lie down by the side

But our love was stronger
By far than the love
Of those who were older than we
Many far wiser than we

Neither the angels in heaven above
Nor the demons down under the sea
Can ever dissever my soul from the soul
Of the beautiful Annabel Lee

And the moon never beams
Without bringing me dreams
And the sun never shines
But I see the bright eyes
I lie down by the side

I lie down by the side of my darling
My life, my life and my bride
I lie down by the side

I lie down by the side, my darling
My life, my life and my bride
I lie down by the side
I lie down by the side
I lie down by the side

I lie down by the side of my darling
My life, my life and my bride
I lie down

I lie down by the side of my darling
My life, my life
I lie down by the side of my darling
My life, my life and my bride
I lie down

I lie down
I lie down by the side


----------



## Boss (Apr 14, 2017)

"Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues"
by Bob Dylan

When you're lost in the rain in Juarez
And it's Easter time too
And your gravity fails
And negativity don't pull you through
Don't put on any airs
When you're down on Rue Morgue Avenue
They got some hungry women there 
And they really make a mess outta you.

Now if you see Saint Annie
Please tell her thanks a lot
I cannot move
My fingers are all in a knot
I don't have the strength
To get up and take another shot
And my best friend, my doctor
Won't even say what it is I've got.

Sweet Melinda
The peasants call her the goddess of gloom
She speaks good English
And she invites you up into her room
And you're so kind
And careful not to go to her too soon
And she takes your voice
And leaves you howling at the moon.

Up on Housing Project Hill
It's either fortune or fame
You must pick up one or the other
Though neither of them are to be what they claim
If you're lookin' to get silly
You better go back to from where you came
Because the cops don't need you
And man they expect the same.
Now all the authorities
They just stand around and boast
How they blackmailed the sergeant-at-arms
Into leaving his post
And picking up Angel who
Just arrived here from the coast
Who looked so fine at first
But left looking just like a ghost.

I started out on burgundy
But soon hit the harder stuff
Everybody said they'd stand behind me
When the game got rough
But the joke was on me
There was nobody even there to bluff
I'm going back to New York City
I do believe I've had enough.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> I'm a huge Beatles fan, it's hard to fund authentic real Beatles songs nowadays on youtube. Great song.


I heard that.  I didn't realize that until I tried to a a You Tube of my favorite Beatle song.  I'll try again right now and see how long it takes me...

...that wasn't as long as I thought.



*
"Don't Bother Me"*

Since she's been gone
I want no one
To talk to me
It's not the same
But I'm to blame
It's plain to see

So go away and leave me alone
Don't bother me

I can't believe
That she would leave
Me on my own
It's just not right
Where every night
I'm all alone

I've got no time for you right now
Don't bother me

I know I'll never be the same
If I don't get her back again
Because I know she'll always be
The only girl for me

But till she's here
Please don't come near
just stay away
I'll let you know
When she's come home
Untill that the day

Don't come around leave me alone
Don't bother me

I've got no time for you right now
Don't bother me

I know I'll never be the same
If I don't get her back again
Because I know she'll always be
The only girl for me

But till she's here
Please don't come near
Just stay away
I'll let you know
When she's come home
Untill that the day

Don't come around leave me alone
Don't bother me
Don't bother me
Don't bother me


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 15, 2017)

Your hand was shakin', my heart was breakin'
On that lonely night we said goodbye
I knew it was over, but as you touched my shoulder
And I saw that teardrop fall from your eye

Love has no right
To let us fall then break our hearts
Love has no right
To push us together then pull us apart
Love has no right

I sleep without you but I dream about you
And nothin' could ever take that from me
And though I can't touch you I'll always love you
Now and forever I'll still believe

That love has no right
To let us fall then break our hearts
Love has no right
To push us together then pull us apart
Love has no right

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Boss (Apr 15, 2017)

*"Far From Me"*
by John Prine

As the cafe was closing
On a warm summer night
And Cathy was cleaning the spoons
The radio played the "Hit Parade"
And I hummed a long with the tune
She asked me to change the station
Said the song just drove her insane
But it weren't just the music playing
It was me that she was trying to blame.

_[Chorus:]_
And the sky is black and still now
On the hill where the angels sing
Ain't it funny how an old broken bottle
Looks just like a diamond ring
But it's far, far from me

Well, I leaned on my left leg
In the parking lot dirt
And Cathy was closing the lights
A June bug flew from the warmth he once knew
And I wished for once I weren't right
Why we used to laugh together
And we'd dance to any old song.
Well, ya know, she still laughs with me
But she waits just a second too long.

_[Chorus]_

Well, I started the engine
And I gave it some gas
And Cathy was closing her purse
Well, we hadn't gone far in my beat up old car
And I was prepared for the worst.
"Will you still see me tomorrow?"
"No, I got too much to do."
Well, a question ain't really a question
If you know the answer too.

_[Chorus]_


----------



## Boss (Apr 15, 2017)

*"Conversation with the Devil"*
by Ray Wylie Hubbard

I had a dream last night I was cast into Hell by a jealous God
The Devil walked up and said, "You don't need no lightning rod
It hardly ever rains down here, I can't recall the last storm
You ain't gonna need that leather jacket, it gets kinda warm
But there's one way in there's no way out
It looks like you're here to stay
The place is a mess, it's overcrowded, more are coming in everyday"

I said, "Oh man, wait a minute there's gotta be something wrong
I ain't a bad guy, just write these little songs
I always pay my union dues, I don't stay in the passing lane"
And he said, "What about all that whiskey and the cocaine"
I said, "Well, yeah, but that's no reason to throw me in Hell
'Cause I didn't use the cocaine to get high
I just liked the way it smelled"

He said, "Come on over here son, let me show you around
Over there's where we put the preachers, I never liked those clowns
They're always blaming me for everything wrong under the sun
It ain't that harder to do what's right, it's just maybe not as much fun
Then they walk around thinking they're better than me and you
And then they get caught in a motel room
Doing what they said not to do"

"Now the murderers and the rapists they go in this fiery lake
As well as most of the politician and the cops on the take
And all the mothers who wait till they get to K-Mart to spank their kids
And instead of showing what to do what's right
They just hit 'em for what they did
And all the daddy's who run off and abandon their daughters and sons
Oh, anybody who hurts a child is gonna burn until it's done"

"Everybody is down here", I said
"Who's up in Heaven with God and the Son"
Oh, some saints and mystics and students of metaphysics one O one
People who care and share and love and try to do what's right
Beautiful old souls who read a little stories to their babies every night
What you wont find up in Heaven are

Christian Coalition Right Wing Conservatives
Country program directors and Nashville record executives

Now I said, "I've made some mistakes, but I'm not as bad as those guys
How can God do this to me or can't He sympathize
He said, "You're wrong about God being cruel and mean
Oh, God is the most loving thing that's never been seen"
I said, "Hotshot tell me this which religion is the truest"
He said, "There all about the same
Buddha was not a Christian, but Jesus woulda made a good buddist"

Well, I thought about my future, I didn't seem to have much of one
I looked around to leave but there was no place to run
I said, "I don't suppose I could go back and try living again
You know like reincarnation, I hear that's the way it's always been"
"I can't answer that", he said
"You're gonna have to wait for that response
But it's not any more unusual to be born twice than it is to be born once"

Well, it looked like I was gonna be stuck here as far as I could tell
I thought I might as well suck up, you know what the hell
I said you, "You know that song that Charlie Daniels did
About how you went down to Georgia and played fiddle against that kid"
He said, "Yeah it broke my heart but you know what are you gonna do
I said, "To tell you the truth
I thought your solo was the better of the two"

Well, then I woke up and I was lying in my bed
I ran upstairs and kissed my little boy on his sleeping head
I took this dream as a sign from God, so I thought I'd better pray
I said, "Don't ever speak to me directly and thanks anyway"
Now so much has changed about me
Besides me just giving up red meat
Some get spiritual, 'cause they see the light
And some, 'cause they feel the heat


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 16, 2017)

*Turn The Page - Bob Seger*

On a long and lonesome highway, east of Omaha
You can listen to the engine moanin' out its one-note song
You can think about the woman, or the girl you knew the night before

But your thoughts will soon be wandering the way they always do
When you're riding sixteen hours and there's nothing much to do
And you don't feel much like riding, you just wish the trip was through

Say, here I am, on a road again
There I am, up on the stage
Here I go, playing the star again
There I go, turn the page

Well, you walk into a restaurant, strung-out from the road
And you feel the eyes upon you as you're shaking off the cold
You pretend it doesn't bother you but you just want to explode

Most times you can't hear 'em talk, other times you can
All the same old clichés: "Is that a woman or a man?"
And you always seem outnumbered, you don't dare make a stand

Here I am, on a road again
There I am, up on the stage
Here I go, playing the star again
There I go, turn the page

Out there in the spotlight you're a million miles away
Every ounce of energy you try to give away
As the sweat pours out your body like the music that you play

Later in the evening as you lie awake in bed
With the echoes from the amplifiers ringin' in your head
You smoke the day's last cigarette, remembering what she said

Ah here I am, on a road again
There I am, up on the stage
Here I go, playing the star again
There I go, turn the page

Ah, here I am, on a road again
There I am, up on the stage
Here I go, playing the star again
There I go, there I go


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 16, 2017)

*White Lines - Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five*

(Ooh White Lines) Vision dreams of passion
(Blowin' through my mind) And all the while I think of you
(High fry) A very strange reaction
(For us to unwind) The more I see, the more I do
(Something like a phenomenon) Baby!
(Tellin' your body to come along, but white lines blow away)

Ticket to ride, white line highway
Tell all your friends, that they can go my way
Pay your toll, sell your soul
Pound for pound, costs more than gold
The longer you stay, the more you pay
My white line, go a long way
Either up your nose or through your vein
With nothin' to gain, except killin' your brain

(Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock!)
(Blow!)

(Ahhh) Higher, baby
(Ahhh) Get higher, baby!
(Ahhh) Get higher, baby!
And don't ever come down! (Freebase!)

Rang dang diggedy dang di-dang
Rang dang diggedy dang di-dang
Rang dang diggedy dang di-dang
Diggedy dang di-dang diggedy dang di-dang

(Pipeline) Pure as the driven snow
(Connected to my mind) and now I'm havin' fun, baby!
(High fry) It's getting kinda low
('Cause it makes you feel so nice) I need some one-on-one, baby!
(Don't let it blow your mind away) Baby!
(And go into your little hideaway)
('Cause white lines blow away)

A million magic crystals, painted pure and white
A multi-million dollars, almost overnight
Twice as sweet as sugar, twice as bitter as salt
And if you get hooked, baby, it's nobody else's fault, so don't do it!

(Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock!)
(Blow!)

(Ahhh) Higher, baby
(Ahhh) Get higher, baby!
(Ahhh) Get higher, baby!
And don't ever come down! (Freebase!)

(Don't you get too high) Don't you get too high baby!
(Turns you on) You really turn me on and on
(When you gonna come down) My temperature is risin'
(When the thrill is gone) No, I don't want you to go

A street kid gets arrested, gonna do some time
He got out three years from now just to commit more crime
A businessman is caught with 24 kilos
He's out on bail and out of jail
And that's the way it goes
Raah!

(Kane! Sugar! Kane!)

Athletes rejected, governors corrected
Gangsters, thugs and smugglers are thoroughly respected
The money gets divided
The women get excited
Now I'm broke and it's no joke
It's hard as hell to fight it, don't buy it!

(Freeze! Haha ha ha! Rock! Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock!)
Raah! (Blow!)

(Ahhh) Get higher, baby
(Ahhh) Get higher, girl!
(Ahhh) Get higher, baby!
C'mon!
Raah!

(White Lines) Vision dreams of passion
(Blowin' through my mind) and all the while I think of you
(High Fry) A very strange reaction
(For us to unwind) The more I see, the more I do
(Something like a phenomenon) Baby!
(Tellin' your body to come along, but white lines blow away)

Little Jack Horner sitting on the corner
With no shoes and clothes
This ain't funny, but he took his money
And sniffed it up his nose

(Hey man, you wanna cop some blow?)
(Sure, what you got, dust, flakes or rocks?)
(I got China White, Mother of Pearl, Ivory Flake. What you need?)
(Well yeah, well let me check it out man, just let me get a freeze)
(Go ahead man, stuff I got should kill ya!)
(Yeah man th-that's that's raw, wuh)

(Freeze! Haha ha ha! Rock! Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock!
Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock! Freeze! Rock!)


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 16, 2017)

*Outlaw - WAR*

From San Jose to East L.A.
I'm a motorcycle rider, a highway flyer
I'm an outlaw baby, just an outlaw
I've got a girl and any time
and any time i ride around
I'm an outlaw baby, outlaw
just an outlaw, outlaw baby

Police on my tail, living on my trail
police on my tail, living on my trail
I'm an outlaw baby, outlaw
just an outlaw, outlaw baby

And it seems like, seems like, yes it seems like, seems like
I'm on the run now, run now, run now, I'm on the run now, run now
Yes it seems like, seems like, yes it seems like, seems like
I'm on the run now, I'm on the run now, I'm on the run now
Ride, ride, ride, ride
I'm an outlaw baby, just an outlaw

"Attention all units be on the look out for a black Harley chopper, California license nine Henry four five five six
wanted for four thousand ACZ attempt in traffic violations
last seen northbound on highway 1, proceed with caution"

Have a chopped up Harley
powered to the max
when they try to catch me
I leave them in the tracks
I'm an outlaw baby, just an outlaw
The FBI, the CHP, the DMV, coming after me
I'm an outlaw baby, outlaw
just an outlaw, outlaw baby
I spend my nights
drinking whiskey and beer
all the pretty women know I'm here
I'm an outlaw baby outlaw, just an outlaw, outlaw baby...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 16, 2017)

*Taxman - The Beatles*

Let me tell you how it will be
There's one for you, nineteen for me
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman

Should five per cent appear too small
Be thankful I don't take it all
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah I'm the taxman

If you drive a car, I'll tax the street,
If you try to sit, I'll tax your seat.
If you get too cold I'll tax the heat,
If you take a walk, I'll tax your feet.
Taxman!

'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman

Don't ask me what I want it for
If you don't want to pay some more
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman

Now my advice for those who die (Taxman!)
Declare the pennies on your eyes (Taxman!)
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
And you're working for no one but me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)

"Live It Out"

On the day we were supposed to leave
You changed your mind at the station
You had a nice apartment
There was a good bar downstairs
Your old friend worked there

I'll go anyway, I'll go anyway
They won't refund the ticket
It's a good story

But I don't want to live it alone
Crash to take a chance
I wanna live it out
 I know I'm already dead
No concrete adversity
Only traps of our own actions
How we wanted it to be
Now I'm never gonna see you again
You checked out

Vertebrae by vertebrae
Roll your way out of a coma
Look up, the nurse is smiling
What luck, the nurse is me
Your old body is dead
Your body's dead, you're a word instead
In my sleep, I repeat it
It's a good story

But I don't want to live it alone
Crash to take a chance
We were gonna live it out
Look at you, you're already dead
How will you remember me
Digging ditches out of boredom
Said you could never leave
Now you're never gonna be here again
You turned off​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 21, 2017)

*Dirty Laundry - Don Henley*

I make my living off the Evening News 
Just give me something, something I can use 
People love it when you lose, 
They love dirty laundry

Well, I coulda' been an actor, but I wound up here 
I just have to look good, I don't have to be clear 
Come and whisper in my ear 
Give us dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em all around

We got the bubble-headed-bleach-blonde who 
comes on at five 
She can tell you 'bout the plane crash with a gleam 
in her eye 
It's interesting when people die- 
Give us dirty laundry

Can we film the operation? 
Is the head dead yet? 
You know, the boys in the newsroom got a 
Running bet 
Get the widow on the set! 
We need dirty laundry

You don't really need to find out what's going on 
You don't really want to know just how far it's gone 
Just leave well enough love 
Eat your dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em when they're down

Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're stiff 
Kick 'em all around

Dirty little secrets 
Dirty little lies 
We got our dirty little fingers in everybody's pie 
We love to cut you down to size 
We love dirty laundry

We can do "The Innuendo" 
We can dance and sing 
When it's said and done we haven't told you a thing 
We all know that Crap is King 
Give us dirty laundry!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 21, 2017)

*One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head
*
Bangkok, Oriental setting
And the city don't know that the city is getting
The creme de la creme of the chess world in a
Show with everything but Yul Brynner

Time flies doesn't seem a minute
Since the Tirolean spa had the chess boys in it
All change don't you know that when you
Play at this level there's no ordinary venue

It's Iceland or the Philippines or Hastings or
or this place!

One night in Bangkok and the world's your oyster
The bars are temples but the pearls ain't free
You'll find a god in every golden cloister
And if you're lucky then the god's a she
I can feel an angel sliding up to me

One town's very like another
When your head's down over your pieces, brother

It's a drag, it's a bore, it's really such a pity
To be looking at the board, not looking at the city

Whaddya mean? Ya seen one crowded, polluted, stinking town

Tea, girls, warm, sweet
Some are set up in the Somerset Maugham suite

Get Thai'd! You're talking to a tourist
Whose every move's among the purest
I get my kicks above the waistline, sunshine

One night in Bangkok makes a hard man humble
Not much between despair and ecstasy
One night in Bangkok and the tough guys tumble
Can't be too careful with your company
I can feel the devil walking next to me

Siam's gonna be the witness
To the ultimate test of cerebral fitness
This grips me more than would a
Muddy old river or reclining Buddha

And thank God I'm only watching the game controlling it

I don't see you guys rating
The kind of mate I'm contemplating
I'd let you watch, I would invite you
But the queens we use would not excite you

So you better go back to your bars, your temples, your massage
parlours

One night in Bangkok and the world's your oyster
The bars are temples but the pearls ain't free
You'll find a god in every golden cloister
A little flesh, a little history
I can feel an angel sliding up to me

One night in Bangkok makes a hard man humble
Not much between despair and ecstasy
One night in Bangkok and the tough guys tumble
Can't be too careful with your company
I can feel the devil walking next to me


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2017)

Great lyrics tonight Alan Stallion


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2017)

"Comfort Eagle"

We are building a religion
We are building it bigger
We are widening the corridors
And adding more lanes

We are building a religion
A limited edition
We are now accepting callers
for these pendant key chains

To resist it is useless
It is useless to resist it
His cigarette is burning
But he never seems to ash

He is grooming his poodle
He is living comfort eagle
You can meet at his location
But you better come with cash

Now his hat is on backwards
He can show you his tattoos
He is in the music business
He is calling you "DUDE!"

Now today is tomorrow
And tomorrow today
And yesterday is weaving in and out

And the fluffy white lines
That the airplane leaves behind
Are drifting right in front
of the waining of the moon

He is handling the money
He's serving the food
He knows about your party
He is calling you "DUDE!"

Now do you believe
In the one big sign
The doublewide shine
On the bootheels of your prime

Doesn't matter if you're skinny
Doesn't matter if you're fat
You can dress up like a sultan
In your onion head hat

We are building a religion
We are making a brand
We're the only ones to turn to
When your castles turn to sand

Take a bite of this apple
Mr. corporate events
Take a walk through the jungle
Of cardboard shanties and tents

Some people drink Pepsi
Some people drink Coke
The wacky morning DJ
Says democracy's a joke

He says now do you believe
In the one big song
He's now accepting callers
Who would like to sing along

She says, do you believe
In the one true edge
By fastening your safety belts
And stepping towards the ledge

He is handling the money
He is serving the food
He is now accepting callers
He is calling me "DUDE!"

Now do you believe
In the one big sign
The doublewide shine
On the bootheels of your prime

There's no need to ask directions
If you ever lose your mind
We're behind you
We're behind you
And let us please remind you
We can send a car to find you
If you ever lose your way

We are building a religion

We are building it bigger

We are building

A religion

A limited

Edition

We are now accepting callers...
For these beautiful...
Pendant key chains


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2017)

People of the world we live in
Don't let no one take our rights
Right to live in peace and righteousness
Science is supposed to work in our favor yawl
But when everything naturals destroyed
Put in the place of it is man made decoys
Locking us into a world that ain't no world
Our senses ain't in touch with the universe now
Instead of going so fast into a new age
We ain't even got our present age down pact.
We can't keep our own thing intact
Yet scientists talking bout a computer thing?
It seems to me while some are Scientifically masturbating,
The rest of us are scraping to save our lives
The plan is to reduce us to survival
No more living in the sunshine
and I ain't down with that now

In the sunshine

Now ain't nothing wrong with technology
As long as we control where it goes
But as of now it's in the hands of cash flow
and cash ain't humble to Gods plans at all.
People whether white, black, red or gold
need to stand up upright and bold
need to first grasp our minds and souls
Gotta learn to walk before you run oh.
I think most people want the same things
Just to smile and live without so much strife,
to be in sync with the one God that gave us life
and to have a little time to enjoy things
I want all the people to live in the sunshine
the way it was when it was divine
the way it must be in the end cuz...
that's the way it was in the beginning.

In the sunshine


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 21, 2017)

One more for tonight...

*The Metro - Berlin*

I'm alone
Sitting with my empty glass
My four walls
Follow me through my past
I was on a Paris train
I emerged in London rain
And you were waiting there
Swimming through apologies

I remember searching for the perfect words
I was hoping you might change your mind
I remember a soldier sleeping next to me
Riding on the Metro

You wore white
Smiling as you took my hand
So removed
We spoke of wintertime in France
Minutes passed with shallow words
Years have passed and still the hurt
I can see you now
Smiling as I pulled away

I remember the letter wrinkled in my hand
"I'll love you always" filled my eyes
I remember a night we walked along the Seine
Riding on the Metro

I remember a feeling coming over me
The soldier turned, then looked away
I remember hating you for loving me
Riding on the Metro

I'm alone
Sitting with my broken glass
My four walls
Follow me through my past
I was on a Paris train
I emerged in London rain
And you were waiting there
Swimming through apologies (sorry)

I remember searching for the perfect words
I was hoping you might change your mind
I remember a soldier sleeping next to me
Riding on the Metro


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 22, 2017)

"Like A Rolling Stone"

Once upon a time you dressed so fine
You threw the bums a dime in your prime, didn't you ?
People'd call, say, "Beware doll, you're bound to fall."
You thought they were all kiddin' you
You used to laugh about
Everybody that was hangin' out
Now you don't talk so loud
Now you don't seem so proud
About having to be scrounging for your next meal.

How does it feel?
How does it feel
To be without a home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?

You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
But you know you only used to get juiced in it
And nobody's ever taught you how to live out on the street
And now you're gonna have to get used to it
You said you'd never compromise
With the mystery tramp, but now you realize
He's not selling any alibis
As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
And say do you want to make a deal?

How does it feel?
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
A complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?

You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the clowns
When they all come down and did tricks for you
You never understood that it ain't no good
You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you
You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulder a Siamese cat
Ain't it hard when you discover that
He really wasn't where it's at
After he took from you everything he could steal.

How does it feel?
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
They're all drinkin', thinkin' that they got it made
Exchanging all precious gifts
But you'd better take your diamond ring, you'd better pawn it babe
You used to be so amused
At Napoleon in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now, he calls you, you can't refuse
When you ain't got nothing, you got nothing to lose
You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 22, 2017)

"The Long Run"

I used to hurry a lot, I used to worry a lot 
I used to stay out till the break of day 
Oh, that didn't get it, 
It was high time I quit it 
I just couldn't carry on that way 
Oh, I did some damage, I know it's true 
Didn't know I was so lonely , till I found you 
You can go the distance 
We'll find out in the long run 
(in the long run) 
We can handle some resistance 
If our love is a strong one (is a strong one) 
People talkin' about is 
they got nothin' else to do 
When it all comes down we will 
still come through 
In the long run 
Ooh, I want to tell you, it's a long run 
You know I don't understand why you don't 
treat yourself better 
do the crazy things that you do 
'Cause all the debutantes in Houston, baby, 
couldn't hold a candle to you 
Did you do it for love? 
Did you do it for money? 
Did you do it for spite? 
Did you think you had to, honey? 
Who is gonna make it? 
We'll find out in the long run 
(in the long run) 
I know we can take it 
if our love is a strong one 
(is a strong one) 
Well, we're scared, but we ain't shakin' 
Kinda bent, but we ain't breakin' 
in the long run 
Ooh, I want to tell you, it's a long run 
in the long run


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2017)

"When The Music's Over"

Yeah, c'mon 

When the music's over 
When the music's over, yeah 
When the music's over 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights, yeah 

When the music's over 
When the music's over 
When the music's over 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 

For the music is your special friend 
Dance on fire as it intends 
Music is your only friend 
Until the end 
Until the end 
Until the end 

Cancel my subscription to the Resurrection 
Send my credentials to the House of Detention 
I got some friends inside 

The face in the mirror won't stop 
The girl in the window won't drop 
A feast of friends 
"Alive!" she cried 
Waitin' for me 
Outside! 

Before I sink 
Into the big sleep 
I want to hear 
I want to hear 
The scream of the butterfly 

Come back, baby 
Back into my arm 
We're gettin' tired of hangin' around 
Waitin' around with our heads to the ground 

I hear a very gentle sound 
Very near yet very far 
Very soft, yeah, very clear 
Come today, come today 

What have they done to the earth? 
What have they done to our fair sister? 
Ravaged and plundered and ripped her and bit her 
Stuck her with knives in the side of the dawn 
And tied her with fences and dragged her down 

I hear a very gentle sound 
With your ear down to the ground 
We want the world and we want it... 
We want the world and we want it... 
Now 
Now? 
Now! 

Persian night, babe 
See the light, babe 
Save us! 
Jesus! 
Save us! 

So when the music's over 
When the music's over, yeah 
When the music's over 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 

Well the music is your special friend 
Dance on fire as it intends 
Music is your only friend 
Until the end 
Until the end 
Until the end!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2017)

"Hyacinth House"

What are they doing in the Hyacinth House? 
What are they doing in the Hyacinth House? 
To please the lions this day 

I need a brand new friend who doesn't bother me 
I need a brand new friend who doesn't trouble me 
I need someone, yeah, who doesn't need me 

I see the bathroom is clear 
I think that somebody's near 
I'm sure that someone is following me, oh yeah 

Why did you throw the Jack of Hearts away? 
Why did you throw the Jack of Hearts away? 
It was the only card in the deck that I had left to play 

And I'll say it again, I need a brand new friend 
And I'll say it again, I need a brand new friend 
And I'll say it again, I need a brand new friend, the end


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2017)

"Queen Of The Highway"

She was a princess, Queen of the Highway 
Sign on the road said: "Take us to Madre" 
No one could save her, save the blind tiger 
He was a monster, black dressed in leather 
She was a princess, Queen of the Highway 

Now they are wedded, she is a good girl 
Naked as children out in a meadow 
Naked as children, wild as can be 
Soon to have offspring, start it all over 

Start at all over 

American boy, American girl 
Most beautiful people in the world! 
Son of a frontier Indian Swirl 
Dancing through the midnight whirl-pool, formless 
Hope it can continue a little while longer


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)

"Kind & Generous"

You've been so kind and generous
I don't know how you keep on giving
For your kindness I'm in debt to you
For your selflessness, my admiration
And for everything you've done 

You know I'm bound... 
I'm bound to thank you for it 

You've been so kind and generous
I don't know how you keep on giving
For your kindness I'm in debt to you
And I never could have come this far without you
So for everything you've done 

You know I'm bound... 
I'm bound to thank you for it 

I want to thank you
For so many gifts
You gave with love and tenderness
I want to thank you 

I want to thank you
For your generosity
The love and the honesty
That you gave me 

I want to thank you
Show my gratitude
My love and my respect for you
I want to thank you 

I want to... 

Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)

CLIMAX BLUES BAND
"Couldn't Get It Right"



Time was drifting
This rocker got to roll
So I hit the road and made my getaway
Restless feeling, really got a hold
I started searching for a better way

But I kept on looking for a sign
In the middle of the night
But I couldn't see the light
No, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a way
To take me through the night
I couldn't get it right
I couldn't get it right

LA fever made me feel alright
But I must admit it got the best of me
Getting down, so deep I could have drowned
Now, I can't get back the way I used to be

But I kept on looking for a sign
In the middle of the night
But I couldn't see the light
No, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a way
To take me through the night
I couldn't get it right
I couldn't get it right

[Instrumental Interlude]

New York City took me with the tide
And I nearly died from hospitality
Left me stranded, took away my pride
Just another no account fatality

But I kept on looking for a sign
In the middle of the night
But I couldn't see the light
No, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a way
To take me through the night
I couldn't get it right
I couldn't get it right


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)

"Elected"

I'm your top prime cut of meat, I'm your choice
I wanna be elected
I'm your yankee doodle dandy in a gold Rolls Royce
I wanna be elected
Kids want a savior, don't need a fake
I wanna be elected
We're gonna rock to the rules that I make
I wanna be elected, elected, elected
I never lied to you, I've always been cool
I wanna be elected
I gotta get the vote, and I told you about school
I wanna be elected, elected, elected
Hallelujah, I wanna be elected
Everyone in the United States of America
We're gonna win this one, take the country by storm
We're gonna be elected
You and me together, young and strong
We're gonna be elected, elected, elected
Respected, selected, call collected
I wanna be elected, elected


----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2017)

"It Keeps You Runnin'"

Say, where you gonna go
Girl, where you gonna hide
You go on leavin' out your heart
And all it's sayin' down deep inside
From here I can feel your heartbeat
Oh, you got me all wrong
You ain't got no worry
You just been lonely too long
I know what it means to hide your heart
From a long time ago
Oh, darlin'

It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'

Oh, I know how you feel
Hey, you know I been there
But what you're keepin' to yourself
Oh, you know it just ain't fair
Are you gonna worry
For the rest of your life?
Why you in such a hurry
To be lonely one more night?
Well, I know what it means to hide your heart
From a long time ago
Oh, darlin'

It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2017)

*Hurt - Johnny Cash*

I hurt myself today
To see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
The only thing that's real

The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting
Try to kill it all away
But I remember everything

What have I become
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end

And you could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of thorns
Upon my liars chair
Full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair

Beneath the stains of time
The feelings disappear
You are someone else
I am still right here

What have I become
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end

And you could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

If I could start again
A million miles away
I will keep myself
I would find a way


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2017)

*Convoy - C.W. McCall*

[On the CB]
Ah, breaker one-nine, this here's the Rubber Duck. You gotta copy on me, Pig Pen, c'mon? Ah, yeah, 10-4, Pig Pen, fer shure, fer shure. By golly, it's clean clear to Flag Town, c'mon. Yeah, that's a big 10-4 there, Pig Pen, yeah, we definitely got the front door, good buddy. Mercy sakes alive, looks like we got us a convoy

Was the dark of the moon on the sixth of June
In a Kenworth pullin' logs
Cab-over Pete with a reefer on
And a Jimmy haulin' hogs
We is headin' for bear on I-one-oh
'Bout a mile outta Shaky Town
I says, "Pig Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck.
"And I'm about to put the hammer down."

[Chorus]
Cause we got a little convoy
Rockin' through the night.
Yeah, we got a little convoy,
Ain't she a beautiful sight?
Come on and join our convoy
Ain't nothin' gonna get in our way.
We gonna roll this truckin' convoy
'Cross the U-S-A.
Convoy!

[On the CB]
Ah, breaker, Pig Pen, this here's the Duck. And, you wanna back off them hogs? Yeah, 10-4, 'bout five mile or so. Ten, roger. Them hogs is gettin' in-tense up here.

By the time we got into Tulsa Town,
We had eighty-five trucks in all.
But they's a roadblock up on the cloverleaf,
And them bears was wall-to-wall.
Yeah, them smokies is thick as bugs on a bumper;
They even had a bear in the air!
I says, "Callin' all trucks, this here's the Duck.
"We about to go a-huntin' bear."

[Chorus]

[On the CB]
Ah, you wanna give me a 10-9 on that, Pig Pen? Negatory, Pig Pen; you're still too close. Yeah, them hogs is startin' to close up my sinuses. Mercy sakes, you better back off another ten.

Well, we rolled up Interstate 44
Like a rocket sled on rails.
We tore up all of our swindle sheets,
And left 'em settin' on the scales.
By the time we hit that Chi-town,
Them bears was a-gettin' smart:
They'd brought up some reinforcements
From the Illinois National Guard.
There's armored cars, and tanks, and jeeps,
And rigs of ev'ry size.
Yeah, them chicken coops was full'a bears
And choppers filled the skies.
Well, we shot the line and we went for broke
With a thousand screamin' trucks
An' eleven long-haired Friends a' Jesus
In a chartreuse micra-bus.



[On the CB]
Ah, Rubber Duck to Sodbuster, come over. Yeah, 10-4, Sodbuster? Lissen, you wanna put that micra-bus in behind that suicide jockey? Yeah, he's haulin' dynamite, and he needs all the help he can get.

Well, we laid a strip for the Jersey shore
And prepared to cross the line
I could see the bridge was lined with bears
But I didn't have a dog-goned dime.
I says, "Pig Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck.
"We just ain't a-gonna pay no toll."
So we crashed the gate doing ninety-eight
I says "Let them truckers roll, 10-4."

[Chorus]

Convoy! Ah, 10-4, Pig Pen, what's your twenty?
Convoy! OMAHA? Well, they oughta know what to do with them hogs out there fer shure. Well, mercy
Convoy! sakes, good buddy, we gonna back on outta here, so keep the bugs off your glass and the bears off your
Convoy! Tail. We'll catch you on the flip-flop. This here's the Rubber Duck on the side.
Convoy! We gone. 'Bye,'bye.


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2017)

*The Gambler - Kenny Rogers*

On a warm summer's eve
On a train bound for nowhere
I met up with the gambler
We were both too tired to sleep
So we took turns a-starin'
Out the window at the darkness
The boredom overtook us,
And he began to speak

He said, "Son, I've made a life
Out of readin' people's faces
Knowin' what the cards were
By the way they held their eyes
So if you don't mind me sayin'
I can see you're out of aces
For a taste of your whiskey
I'll give you some advice"

So I handed him my bottle
And he drank down my last swallow
Then he bummed a cigarette
And asked me for a light
And the night got deathly quiet
And his faced lost all expression
He said, "If you're gonna play the game, boy
You gotta learn to play it right

You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
And know when to run
You never count your money
When you're sittin' at the table
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the dealin's done

Every gambler knows
That the secret to survivin'
Is knowin' what to throw away
And knowin' what to keep
'Cause every hand's a winner
And every hand's a loser
And the best that you can hope for is to die
in your sleep"

And when he finished speakin'
He turned back toward the window
Crushed out his cigarette
And faded off to sleep
And somewhere in the darkness
The gambler he broke even
But in his final words
I found an ace that I could keep

You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
And know when to run
You never count your money
When you're sittin' at the table
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the dealin's done

You've got to know when to hold 'em (when to hold 'em)
Know when to fold 'em (when to fold 'em)
Know when to walk away
And know when to run
You never count your money
When you're sittin' at the table
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the dealin's done

You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
And know when to run
You never count your money
When you're sittin' at the table
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the dealin's done


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2017)

*The Devil Went Down To Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band*

The devil went down to Georgia
He was lookin' for a soul to steal
He was in a bind
Cause he was way behind
And he was willin' to make a deal

When he came across this young man
Sawin' on a fiddle and playin' it hot
And the devil jumped
Up on a hickory stump
And said boy let me tell you what

I guess you didn't know it
But I'm a fiddle player too
And if you care to take a dare I'll make a bet with you

Now you play a pretty good fiddle, boy
But give the devil his due
I'll bet a fiddle of gold
Against your soul
Cause I think I'm better than you

The boy said my "name's Johnny
And it might be a sin
But I'll take your bet
And you're gonna regret
Cause I'm the best there's ever been"

Johnny rosin up your bow and play your fiddle hard
Cause hell's broke loose in Georgia and the devil deals the cards
And if you win you get this shiny fiddle made of gold
But if you lose the devil gets your soul.

The devil opened up his case
And he said I'll start this show
And fire flew from his fingertips
As he rosined up his bow

Then he pulled the bow across the strings
And it made an evil hiss
And a band of demons joined in
And it sounded something like this

When the devil finished
Johnny said "well you're pretty good old son
Just sit down in that chair right there
And let me show you how it's done"

He played Fire on the Mountain
Run boys, run
The devil's in the House of the Rising Sun
Chicken in a bread pan picken' out dough
Granny does your dog bite
No child, no

The devil bowed his head
Because he knew that he'd been beat
And he laid that golden fiddle
On the ground at Johnny's feet

Johnny said, "Devil just come on back
If you ever want to try again
I done told you once you son of a bitch
I'm the best there's ever been"

And he played Fire on the Mountain
Run boys, run
The devil's in the House of the Rising Sun
Chicken in a bread pan picken' out dough
Granny will your dog bite
No child, no


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2017)

*Don't Stop Believing - Journey*

Just a small town girl
Livin' in a lonely world
She took the midnight train
Goin' anywhere
Just a city boy
Born and raised in South Detroit
He took the midnight train
Goin' anywhere

A singer in a smokey room
The smell of wine and cheap perfume
For a smile they can share the night
It goes on and on, and on, and on

Strangers waiting
Up and down the boulevard
Their shadows searching
In the night
Streetlight people
Livin' just to find emotion
Hidin' somewhere in the night

Workin' hard to get my fill
Everybody wants a thrill
Payin' anything to roll the dice
Just one more time
Some will win
Some will lose
Some were born to sing the blues
Oh, the movie never ends
It goes on and on, and on, and on

Strangers waiting
Up and down the boulevard
Their shadows searching
In the night
Streetlight people
Livin' just to find emotion
Hidin' somewhere in the night

_[Instrumental interlude]_

Don't stop believin'
Hold on to that feelin'
Streetlight people
Don't stop believin'
Hold on
Streetlight people
Don't stop believin'
Hold on to that feelin'
Streetlight people


----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)

"Way Over Yonder"

Way over yonder is a place that I know
Where I can find shelter from hunger and cold
And the sweet-tastin' good life is so easily found
Way over yonder, that's where I'm bound

I know when I get there, the first thing I'll see
Is the sun shining golden, shining right down on me
Then trouble's gonna lose me, worry leave me behind
And I'll stand up proudly in a true peace of mind

Way over yonder is a place I have seen
In a garden of wisdom from some long ago dream

Maybe tomorrow I'll find my way
To the land where the honey runs in rivers each day
And the sweet-tastin' good life is so easily found
Way over yonder, that's where I'm bound
Way over yonder, that's where I'm bound


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 7, 2017)

*A Day In The Life - The Beatles*

I read the news today oh boy
About a lucky man who made the grade
And though the news was rather sad
Well I just had to laugh

I saw the photograph
He blew his mind out in a car
He didn't notice that the lights had changed
A crowd of people stood and stared
They'd seen his face before
Nobody was really sure
If he was from the House of Lords

I saw a film today oh boy
The English army had just won the war
A crowd of people turned away
But I just had to look
Having read the book
I'd love to turn you on

Woke up, fell out of bed
Dragged a comb across my head
Found my way downstairs and drank a cup
And looking up I noticed I was late
Found my coat and grabbed my hat
Made the bus in seconds flat
Found my way upstairs and had a smoke
Somebody spoke and I went into a dream

I read the news today oh boy
Four thousand holes in Blackburn, Lancashire
And though the holes were rather small
They had to count them all
Now they know how many holes it takes to fill the Albert Hall
I'd love to turn you on


----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)

"The Rain Song"

It is the springtime of my loving - the second season I am to know
You are the sunlight in my growing - so little warmth I've felt before.
It isn't hard to feel me glowing - I watched the fire that grew so low.

It is the summer of my smiles - flee from me Keepers of the Gloom.
Speak to me only with your eyes. It is to you I give this tune.
Ain't so hard to recognize - These things are clear to all from time to time.

Talk, talk, talk, talk - I've felt the coldness of my winter
I never thought it would ever go. I cursed the gloom that set upon us, 'pon us, 'pon us...
But I know that I love you so. But I know that I love you so

These are the seasons of emotion and like the wind they rise and fall
This is the wonder of devotion - I see the torch we all must hold.
This is the mystery of the quotient, quotient - Upon us all, upon us all a little rain must fall.
It's just a little rain oh yeah


----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)

"From The Beginning"

There might have been things I missed 
But don't be unkind 
It don't mean I'm blind 
Perhaps there's a thing or two 

I think of lying in bed 
I shouldn't have said 
But there it is 

You see it's all clear 
You were meant to be here 
From the beginning 

Maybe I might have changed 
And not been so cruel 
Not been such a fool 
Whatever was done is done 
I just can't recall 
It doesn't matter at all 

You see it's all clear 
You were meant to be here 
From the beginning


----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)

"Harvest Moon"

Come a little bit closer
Hear what I have to say
Just like children sleepin'
We could dream this night away.

But there's a full moon risin'
Let's go dancin' in the light
We know where the music's playin'
Let's go out and feel the night.

Because I'm still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because I'm still in love with you
On this harvest moon.

When we were strangers
I watched you from afar
When we were lovers
I loved you with all my heart.

But now it's gettin' late
And the moon is climbin' high
I want to celebrate
See it shinin' in your eye.

Because I'm still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because I'm still in love with you
On this harvest moon.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)

"Superstar"

Long ago and oh so far away
I fell in love with you before the second show
Your guitar, it sounds so sweet and clear
But you're not really here
It's just the radio

Don't you remember you told me you loved me baby
You said you'd be coming back this way again baby
Baby, baby, baby, baby, oh, baby, I love you I really do

Loneliness is such a sad affair
And I can hardly wait to be with you again

What to say to make you come again
Come back to me again
And play your sad guitar


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)

The Closer I Get To You"
(feat. Donny Hathaway)

The closer I get to you
The more you make me see
By giving me all you've got
Your love has captured me

Over and over again
I tried to tell myself that we
Could never be more than friends
And all the while inside
I knew it was real
The way you make me feel

Lying here next to you
Time just seems to fly
Needing you more and more
Let's give love a try

Ooooh-ooh-ooh, whoa-oooooh
Sweeter and sweeter love grows
And Heaven's there for those
Who fooled the tricks of time
With the hearts of love they find
True love in a special way

The closer I get to you
The more you make me see
By giving me all you've got
Your love has captured me

Over and over again
I tried to tell myself that we
Could never be more than friends
And all the while inside I knew it was real
The way you make me feel

The closer I get to you
The more you make me see
By giving you all I've got
Your love has captured me

The closer I get to you
The feeling comes over me
Me too
Pulling closer sweet as the gravity


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 1, 2017)

"It Keeps You Runnin'"

Say, where you gonna go
Girl, where you gonna hide
You go on leavin' out your heart
And all it's sayin' down deep inside
From here I can feel your heartbeat
Oh, you got me all wrong
You ain't got no worry
You just been lonely too long
I know what it means to hide your heart
From a long time ago
Oh, darlin'

It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'

Oh, I know how you feel
Hey, you know I been there
But what you're keepin' to yourself
Oh, you know it just ain't fair
Are you gonna worry
For the rest of your life?
Why you in such a hurry
To be lonely one more night?
Well, I know what it means to hide your heart
From a long time ago
Oh, darlin'

It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'
It keeps you runnin', yeah, it keeps you runnin'


----------



## konradv (Jun 1, 2017)

*Patti Smith- Dancing Barefoot *

She is benediction
She is addicted to thee
She is the root connection
She is connecting with he

Here I go and I don't know why
I fell so ceaselessly
Could it be he's taking over me...

I'm dancing barefoot
Heading for a spin
Some strange music draws me in
Makes me come on like some heroine

She is sublimation
She is the essence of thee
She is concentrating on
He, who is chosen by she

Here I go and I don't know why
I spin so ceaselessly,
Could it be he's taking over me...

_[chorus]_

She is re-creation
She, intoxicated by thee
She has the slow sensation that
He is levitating with she ...

Here I go and I don't know why,
I spin so ceaselessly,
'til I lose my sense of gravity...

_[chorus]_

(oh god I fell for you ...)

The plot of our life sweats in the dark like a face
The mystery of childbirth, of childhood itself
Grave visitations
What is it that calls to us?
Why must we pray screaming?
Why must not death be redefined?
We shut our eyes we stretch out our arms
And whirl on a pane of glass
An afixiation a fix on anything the line of life the limb of a tree
The hands of he and the promise that she is blessed among women.

(oh god I fell for you ...)


----------



## Boss (Jun 1, 2017)

Sympathy for the Devil
The Rolling Stones

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul to waste

And I was 'round when Jesus Christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game

I stuck around St. Petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain

I rode a tank
Held a general's rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
(Woo woo, woo woo)

I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
(Woo woo, woo woo)

I shouted out,
Who killed the Kennedys?
When after all
It was you and me
(Who who, who who)

Let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached Bombay
(Woo woo, who who)

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
(Who who)
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
(Who who, who who)

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
(Woo woo, who who)

Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me Lucifer
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint
(Who who, who who)

So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
(Woo woo)
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I'll lay your soul to waste, mm yeah
(Woo woo, woo woo)

Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, mm yeah
(Who who)
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, mm mean it, get down
(Woo woo, woo woo)
Woo, who

Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
(Woo woo)

Tell me baby, what's my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, what's my name
I tell you one time, you're to blame

Oh, who
Woo, woo
Woo, who
Woo, woo
Woo, who, who [x2]
Oh, yeah
What's my name
Tell me, baby, what's my name
Tell me, sweetie, what's my name
Woo, who, who [x6]
Oh, yeah
Woo woo [x2]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)

"Looking Out For Number One"

Every day is an endless train
You got to ride it to the end of the line
Be a troubleshooter, blow the bad luck away
And you will make it to your station on time

And you'll find out every trick in the book
And that's there's only one way to get things done
You'll find out the only way to the top
Is looking out for number one
I mean you keep looking out for number one

Every night is a different game
We gotta work for our fortune and fame
Success is a ladder, take a step at a time
And the people will remember your name

Yes, I found out all the tricks of the trade
And that's there's only one way you're gonna get things done
I found out the only way to the top
Is looking out for number one
And that's me, I'm looking out for number one

Every day is an endless train
But I ride it to the end of the line
I'm a real troubleshooter and I blow it away
No one's gonna get what's mine

I found out every trick in the book
And that's there's only one way to get things done
I found out the only way to the top
Is looking out for number one
I mean you, keep looking out for number one
That's us, keep looking out for number one
That's me, I'm looking out for number one


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello, it's me
I've thought about us for a long, long time
Maybe I think too much but something's wrong
There's something here that doesn't last too long
Maybe I shouldn't think of you as mine
Seeing you, or seeing anything as much as I do you
I take for granted that you're always there
I take for granted that you just don't care
Sometimes I can't help seeing all the way through
It's important to me 
That you know you are free
'Cause I never want to make you change for me
Think of me
You know that I'd be with you if I could
I'll come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile
And spend the night if you think I should
It's important to me 
That you know you are free
'Cause I never want to make you change for me
Think of me
You know that I'd be with you if I could
I'll come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile
And spend the night if you think I should


----------



## konradv (Dec 22, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane- Eskimo Blue Day

You call it rain
But the human name
Doesn't mean shit to a tree


----------



## the other mike (Jun 4, 2019)

Lyrics are in the crawl.


----------

